# Stiletto hammers



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Just pursured a stiletto 14 oz titanium 18"hammer from the states (Im from Sweden) are there any users out there to tell me how the think about this one???


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone will be around soon to give you their thoughts.

As for me, I have a $20.00 Fat Max that does whatever I have asked it to do. I can't really justify the cost of one those beauties...for me.

Good Luck with the new nail banger! :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

They're the best. Enjoy.

Just remember it's for driving nails. If it's a wooden handle model use your catspaw for pulling nails.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got 3 of them different sizes and they are nice to use. I also got the cats paw. Its light enough to carry all day and you will find dozens of uses for it.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

katoman said:


> They're the best. Enjoy.
> 
> Just remember it's for driving nails. If it's a wooden handle model use your catspaw for pulling nails.


Ok I will remember that I have one of those in my tool belt (catspaw) thanks!


----------



## Carly (Feb 23, 2012)

*hammer*

I've used a one for finish work and I liked it, but for $100 I am not convinced that it is all that. As for the framing hammer, $200, one of my workers had one and the milled face keeps needing to be replace every year do to demo work. I have a Kobalt set of hammers from lowes and I am on my 5th one in 3 years because I keep returning them when the handle gets nicked, or the nail magnet falls out or whatever reason I don't like it because they have a no hassle warrantee. I even got into it with the manager because he wanted to know why I was returning it and I asked him if he was hassling me?


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> I got 3 of them different sizes and they are nice to use. I also got the cats paw. Its light enough to carry all day and you will find dozens of uses for it.


I think I'm the only one in Sweden to use a catspaw and a stiletto hammer!! We don't have stiletto here! Only Vaughan and stanley 16-20 oz. they think I'm stupid to have a so long hammer. So thanks for the support!!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

If this is your first wood handled hammer, there is a art to using one. I used steel hammers for years, then switched over to wood and my shoulder and elbow quit hurting. Hockey tape on the shaft will help take the abuse when you miss the nail andthe shaft hits a hard object.

You can also sand the handle down to fit the countor of your hand, something you can't do with steel hammers. And never lend it out. The jacka88 you give it to will break the handle or mess up the face. Steel hammer users do not have knowledge of using a wood hammer the right way.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Carly said:


> I've used a one for finish work and I liked it, but for $100 I am not convinced that it is all that. As for the framing hammer, $200, one of my workers had one and the milled face keeps needing to be replace every year do to demo work. I have a Kobalt set of hammers from lowes and I am on my 5th one in 3 years because I keep returning them when the handle gets nicked, or the nail magnet falls out or whatever reason I don't like it because they have a no hassle warrantee. I even got into it with the manager because he wanted to know why I was returning it and I asked him if he was hassling me?


Ok that's sounds not good = /


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> If this is your first wood handled hammer, there is a art to using one. I used steel hammers for years, then switched over to wood and my shoulder and elbow quit hurting. Hockey tape on the shaft will help take the abuse when you miss the nail andthe shaft hits a hard object.
> 
> You can also sand the handle down to fit the countor of your hand, something you can't do with steel hammers. And never lend it out. The jacka88 you give it to will break the handle or mess up the face. Steel hammer users do not have knowledge of using a wood hammer the right way.


No I rather lend out my wife  I all ready put some hockey tape at the top of the shaft where to handle mets the head!? Is that right??


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

There are some threads on those hammers here. More pros then cons for that tool. Maybe one of the other guys can pull them down. I never got the search fuction to work right. There are cheaper hammers out there. Just like cheap contractors, wine, tools, and wages. Its a tool you that saves wear and tear on the joints. To me price is not a big deal. If the tool works like I want it to then I buy it. Some HF freight stuff does the job, some festool does the job.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> There are some threads on those hammers here. More pros then cons for that tool. Maybe one of the other guys can pull them down. I never got the search fuction to work right. There are cheaper hammers out there. Just like cheap contractors, wine, tools, and wages. Its a tool you that saves wear and tear on the joints. To me price is not a big deal. If the tool works like I want it to then I buy it. Some HF freight stuff does the job, some festool does the job.


True!! Thanks again.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Pro framer said:


> No I rather lend out my wife  I all ready put some hockey tape at the top of the shaft where to handle mets the head!? Is that right??


Yes. It seems to make a world of differece on how long the handle lasts. I have not broken the handle on my 16oz in the five years I have been swinging it. And I use it on steel concrete forms when I work union form jobs. If it can survive that abuse then a wood hammer should last many years on framing jobs.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> Yes. It seems to make a world of differece on how long the handle lasts. I have not broken the handle on my 16oz in the five years I have been swing it. And I use it on steel concrete forms when I work union form jobs.


Ok! Is it hard to replace the handle?? In case of disaster = (


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

No. Takes about 5 minutes with a cordless drill to drill out the handle. No different then changing handles on a sledge hammer when a grunt misses the stake and breaks the handle on the stake.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> No. Takes about 5 minutes with a cordless drill to drill out the handle. No different then changing handles on a sledge hammer when a grunt misses the stake and breaks the handle on the stake.


Ok! I think I'm going to be satisfied whit the stiletto ! So many thanks!


----------



## cablerailing (Jan 19, 2012)

*Expensive Hammer*

The Stiletto hammer is like Nike to shoes. Its a very light hammer that could be used for finish work..... DONT USE IT FOR FINISH WORK or siding unless its smooth face. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pro framer said:


> I think I'm the only one in Sweden to use a catspaw and a stiletto hammer!!


And that's reason enough to have them. :thumbsup:
I have a 16oz stiletto and don't use it much. We have guns here in the states.  For non-gun trimwork, or setting, I use a small handled small demo hammer. But I still carry my stiletto and let people know I have one.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

CO762 said:


> And that's reason enough to have them. :thumbsup:
> I have a 16oz stiletto and don't use it much. We have guns here in the states.  For non-gun trimwork, or setting, I use a small handled small demo hammer. But I still carry my stiletto and let people know I have one.


Yes we use guns too l, but not as much as in the stats, I like the way the Americans build and use the tools I wish we sweds can learn but it's hard too learn people that don't want too!!! 
USA rocks!!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I spot a v-line!


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Hardly Working said:


> For those of us with the TiBone. I called last week to see about getting the handle recovered and they said for $50 they won't recover it but send you a refurb hammer. Doesn't sound like to bad of a deal.


I think I would just have to buy a new one .. I kinda got attached to my hammer!
I love my tibone!


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

hughjazz said:


> Any of you Canucks like the task tape?


Ha, task? Garbage!


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Jepp v-line a handy little sucker!! Any of you guys
Use it? Think I over done It on the tape tho ; )


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy Crap! 

A Stiletto Thread and nobody e-mailed me? 

:laughing:

[Be back later!]


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

First day with the stiletto and the magnet fell out = (


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Pro framer said:


> Jepp v-line a handy little sucker!! Any of you guys
> Use it? Think I over done It on the tape tho ; )


Yea I one and use it often.

on the magnet, that sucks, not uncommon, though. Email them, tell them what happened, and they'll send ya a new one.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks will do that!!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Happened to me and the salesman bought a bag of magnets and said here you go with the adhesive. And since then I never lost a magnet yet.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> Happened to me and the salesman bought a bag of magnets and said here you go with the adhesive. And since then I never lost a magnet yet.


He he = ) what kind of glue should I use??
If I can get hold of a magnet = /


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Pro framer said:


> He he = ) what kind of glue should I use??
> If I can get hold of a magnet = /


JB Weld or similar epoxy


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Krause said:


> JB Weld or similar epoxy


Thanks!!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

They will probley give you all the parts to do the job. It only happened that one time to me. I have never heard of it happening again until you said it fell out on yours.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Gary H said:


> They will probley give you all the parts to do the job. It only happened that one time to me. I have never heard of it happening again until you said it fell out on yours.


Ok! I @ them! Hope they wright back = )


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

When I got in contact with them, they only mailed me the magnet, I had to buy the epoxy myself, probably because there is no rep in this area.

Also, I used Gorilla Glue. That was one of the things they told me I could use.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Brutus said:


> When I got in contact with them, they only mailed me the magnet, I had to buy the epoxy myself, probably because there is no rep in this area.
> 
> Also, I used Gorilla Glue. That was one of the things they told me I could use.


I found the magnet to my stiletto!!!!
And glued it on ( smiling) = )


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Pro framer said:


> I found the magnet to my stiletto!!!!
> And glued it on ( smiling) = )


Wow! :clap:

I stayed about 15 minutes after work one day looking in the area mine came out at. No such luck.


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Wow! :clap:
> 
> I stayed about 15 minutes after work one day looking in the area mine came out at. No such luck.


What are the odds?? Not my usual luck! But I'm happy


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Can somebody send some pics on their workplace so I can se how it looks on a worksite in USA and Canada = ).


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Pro framer said:


> Can somebody send some pics on their workplace so I can se how it looks on a worksite in USA and Canada = ).







































:stuart:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> He's one of the lucky ones.............
> 
> Cold, trees, winter. Probably not unlike Sweden haha


I like the cat walk for setting and spreading trusses.:thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I like the cat walk for setting and spreading trusses.:thumbup:


that is pretty slick. would you be concerned about moving the wall as you walk across?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> that is pretty slick. would you be concerned about moving the wall as you walk across?


it's gone some 8 foot angled 2x6 braces. Those bad boys dont move.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

When I learned to take the time to build a cat walk, setting trusses went so much faster and smoother. Its really cool when you have extra 2x12's and build a road acrooss the house. Then everybody wants the middle job.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

man if you saw what i used for a catwalk yesterday youd have a heart attack lol


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> man if you saw what i used for a catwalk yesterday youd have a heart attack lol


I could just guess. A 2x4? :whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gary H said:


> When I learned to take the time to build a cat walk, setting trusses went so much faster and smoother. Its really cool when you have extra 2x12's and build a road acrooss the house. Then everybody wants the middle job.


I don't know if you can see, but we also put 2x6 cat walks about 34 inches down from the top of the walls around the perimeter of the building too (for hips), or just on the front and back for gables. No walking of the walls here. :no:

Also, we use 2x10s for the center catwalk.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> I don't know if you can see, but we also put 2x6 cat walks about 34 inches down from the top of the walls around the perimeter of the building too (for hips), or just on the front and back for gables. No walking of the walls here. :no:
> 
> Also, we use 2x10s for the center catwalk.


Damn, are you hiring? I would love to work on a site with 2x10 catwalks.:clap: Usally all we have around is 2x6's. And you should hear some of the GC whine when I suggest a catwalk down the center. And you even build a wall catwalk to. Thats awesome! A catwalk built by expericed carpenters are fast, safe and are major time savers.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gary H said:


> Damn, are you hiring? I would love to work on a site with 2x10 catwalks.:clap: Usally all we have around is 2x6's. And you should hear some of the GC whine when I suggest a catwalk down the center. And you even build a wall catwalk to. Thats awesome! A catwalk built by expericed carpenters are fast, safe and are major time savers.


I'm an employee, my boss is on here from time to time, though! :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

no walking walls... wheres the fun in that


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> no walking walls... wheres the fun in that


0 safety violations
0 fines
never sent home for 2 weeks for not working safe


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> no walking walls... wheres the fun in that


I enjoy walking walls. But now that I am older, well its harder to pick up single chicks at the bar when both legs are in a cast. Not to mention riding the top position when your back is fused together.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Brutus said:


> 0 safety violations
> 0 fines
> never sent home for 2 weeks for not working safe


You get two weeks for not working safe?


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Gary H said:


> I enjoy walking walls. But now that I am older, well its harder to pick up single chicks at the bar when both legs are in a cast. Not to mention riding the top position when your back is fused together.


I like to think my native name would be 'dances on plates' lol


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Gary H said:


> You get two weeks for not working safe?


If the labour board decides to stop by, they can shut down a site for a day, week, 2 weeks, indefinetly....... for safety violations.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

krause where in ontario are you? @Gary yes i used a 2x4


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> krause where in ontario are you? @Gary yes i used a 2x4


Currently in Ottawa, for another 2 months then relocating to north bay area..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Krause said:


> Currently in Ottawa, for another 2 months then relocating to north bay area..


I'm sorry to hear that. :laughing:


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. :laughing:


Lots of work here but big city people make wanna snap! Lol


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

North Bay wth is in north bay!


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> North Bay wth is in north bay!


Lol.. home! And Normal people..


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

normal is over rated ya know?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Normal people? You must be moving to michigan.:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I don't know if you can see, but we also put 2x6 cat walks about 34 inches down from the top of the walls around the perimeter of the building too (for hips), or just on the front and back for gables. No walking of the walls here. :no:
> 
> Also, we use 2x10s for the center catwalk.


 So you do the block line from the plank? How do you snap the lines for cutting tails and scribing tails for cutting? What dose the guy in the center tie off to? I don't walk the wall either:no: I shove the trusses onto place with a 2x4 stick and when they're all fanned out work from up top.



CanningCustom said:


> krause where in ontario are you? @Gary yes i used a 2x4


 We use 2X6 on edge for the center or 2X4


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So you do the block line from the plank? How do you snap the lines for cutting tails and scribing tails for cutting? What dose the guy in the center tie off to? I don't walk the wall either:no: I shove the trusses onto place with a 2x4 stick and when they're all fanned out work from up top.
> 
> We use 2X6 on edge for the center or 2X4



wall walking is needed for when the trusses are stood. But then you have a place to grab onto. :thumbsup:

Guy in the center doesn't tie off.

what do you mean by block line? never heard of that here.

tails are usually good to go from the plant. 1 time in 100 they are off a wee bit and need an adjustment.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The truss company cuts the tails whatever length we tell them.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

We're wall walkers here. Tails precut from the plant? Lucky!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

You get snow in Utah? I thought that was a warm weather state.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

,,,


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> wall walking is needed for when the trusses are stood. But then you have a place to grab onto. :thumbsup:
> 
> Guy in the center doesn't tie off.
> 
> ...


We freeze block @ the building line. Most homes have no soffit. The blocks have vents to allow air flow and they go from the plate line and out so the siding goes up to there and on the top edge of the siding is a choker ban 1X4 or something, sometimes we hold this block out 1/2" so what ever goes on the wall buts it and an interior corner is left to caulk. Are tails are always an inch or so long so we pull a caulk line from hip to hip, snap and cut the tails so the facisha is straight. We put up all precut hips and valleys and snap from hip to valley and scribe them square or plumb.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Gary H said:


> You get snow in Utah? I thought that was a warm weather state.


Are you kidding? We have world famous ski resorts. Park city, Brian head?


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

you just building bungalow id run on those walls, the one im doing is 2 1/2 storey drop off the back. I walked those walls yesterday while craning


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> The truss company cuts the tails whatever length we tell them.


How dose the facisha come out straight :blink:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How dose the facisha come out straight :blink:


You could tap it out alittle were needed?


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We freeze block @ the building line. Most homes have no soffit. The blocks have vents to allow air flow and they go from the plate line and out so the siding goes up to there and on the top edge of the siding is a choker ban 1X4 or something, sometimes we hold this block out 1/2" so what ever goes on the wall buts it and an interior corner is left to caulk. Are tails are always an inch or so long so we pull a caulk line from hip to hip, snap and cut the tails so the facisha is straight. We put up all precut hips and valleys and snap from hip to valley and scribe them square or plumb.


ah. we always have a level soffit to the building.



Ninjaframer said:


> You could tap it out alittle were needed?


exactly.

it's never more than a hair here or there.
trusses all get line up with one wall, and all the trusses are made the same, so your overhang is usually the same...
if the fascia isn't straight, it's usually because your walls arent straight.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i hate trusses give my a lift of 2x6 and some saw horses and ill do the roof myself.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

There is no way the truss yards out here could pull that off:no: So you put the point of the BC on the Build line and the tail is good:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very few soffits here so the eves are our finish all should be tight and straight. If you came here and tried that they think you were nuts:laughing: the only time we would do that is when we have no facisha and the tails have a round cut on the bottom and then only one side works and we have trim the other side and recut the rounds. I'll see if I can find a pic


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> There is no way the truss yards out here could pull that off:no: So you put the point of the BC on the Build line and the tail is good:blink:


the terminology I think is killing us here haha.

I just line up the end of the bottom cord of the truss (we call it the heel), with the outside edge of the wall framing. since the truss company makes them all the same (or within a saw kerf), you can be pretty sure the fascia will be straight. We always put an eye on it, though.... just to be sure.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> the terminology I think is killing us here haha.
> 
> I just line up the end of the bottom cord=BC of the truss (we call it the heel), with the outside edge of the wall framing=Building line=BL. since the truss company makes them all the same (or within a saw kerf), you can be pretty sure the fascia will be straight. We always put an eye on it, though.... just to be sure.


,,,


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus said:


> if the fascia isn't straight, it's usually because your walls arent straight.


Isn't that the truth


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

you would never get away with leaving the overhang as it comes from the truss plant around here. No way, not a chance. Set your trusses, measure overhang, and snap a line. 


I've never seen the center catwalks before, but a contractor that I work with from time to time has a couple 15' scissor lifts that are light enough to run on 3/4" ply, and that beats a catwalk any day of the week.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> ,,,




DOH


:clap: :clap:


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't believe this is a stiletto thred anymore lol


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Krause said:


> I don't believe this is a stiletto thred anymore lol


Nope?! to much for me ; )


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Krause said:


> I don't believe this is a stiletto thred anymore lol


:whistlingTheres a lot of stiletto threads:blink:


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Magnet back on and swinging!! Got to love those stiletto hammers!!! = )


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

Pro framer said:


> Magnet back on and swinging!! Got to love those stiletto hammers!!! = )


Yessir!


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

Can I hit steel whit my titanium stiletto ( thinking about my nail puller) seams it makes dents in the titanium!?? Or I'm I to careful?


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Pro framer said:


> Can I hit steel whit my titanium stiletto ( thinking about my nail puller) seams it makes dents in the titanium!?? Or I'm I to careful?


you can.
titanium is a bit softer so i would be cautious... i hit my nail puller (steel) all the time but if you do it alot then your face will wear down faster


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Some people recommend that if you have a titanium face hammer, you should hit with the side of the hammer if possible, particularly when hitting a cats paw, in order to avoid damaging the face. 

I don't know how crucial this really is, both titanium hammers I have used have steel faces.


----------

